# New bright ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who Makes New Bright Track?

Where does it come from ?

I just saw some on E bay.

I know it sucks but just wondering. 

JJ


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chinese.
China.
Everything is on E Bay.
Yes it sucks, wonder no more!

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, China, and in regards to the track, if you're planning to use it for display or non powered storage track, the track is GREAT for that. I have alot of straight New Blight and Scientific track on my storage shelves.


----------

